# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë ju pëlqen të pini në mëngjes?

## King Is Back

A e preferoni më shumë në mëngjes :
1.Kafenë
2.Çajin
3.Qumështin
4.Ndonjë gjë tjetër?

----------


## toni007

kafen ne pergj se me ndihmon shume te perqendrohem me  sa filloj pune!!

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un jam per kafe me qumesht , se kafe sade me ka then doktori qe me ben keq lol...

----------


## King Is Back

> Un jam per kafe me qumesht , se kafe sade me ka then doktori qe me ben keq lol...


Jo qe osht e dëmshme për shëndetin kafja por ke frikë se të del bishti.LOL :pa dhembe:

----------


## ^AngeL^

hmm, caj ose qumesht preferoj me shume pasi nuk e pi kafen, edhe muncishte te mos me flasi njeri para ores 12 se jam me nerva.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

pa 3-4 kafe ne dite nuk mund te mbijetoj ... e kam te domosdoshme ndryshe skam aspak energji tere dites
pra votoj per kafen
go coffe ...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Jo qe osht e dëmshme për shëndetin kafja por ke frikë se të del bishti.LOL




Po ti eksperti kafes kshu ?

----------


## flory80

Red Bull, në kanaçe të madhe, 0.5 litër.
E kam si rracion çdo mëngjes, pasi më bën menjëherë esëll, dhe eleminon të gjitha efektet e alkolit të natës së mëparshme.

----------


## King Is Back

> Red Bull, në kanaçe të madhe, 0.5 litër.
> E kam si rracion çdo mëngjes, pasi më bën menjëherë esëll, dhe eleminon të gjitha efektet e alkolit të natës së mëparshme.


Red Bulli i mir po  :rrotullo syte:  kushtet bree sjon per krejt nejt .

----------


## King Is Back

> Po ti eksperti kafes kshu ?


Expert sjom po GJYSHJA em ka thon qishtu  :Lulja3:

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Red Bulli i mir po  kushtet bree sjon per krejt nejt .


Red bull te ben me krahe ------------------- ........................ not true my friend  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

hmmm,rall kafe me tomel e kshtu si çdo her lëng portokalli

----------


## pranvera bica

Mengjesi  eshte mengjes dhe pas ngrenies se tij ne ore 10.30 dua nje kafe te embel turke kur nuk kam mundesi ta pi makiato me tre sheqer...

----------


## OO7



----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Expert sjom po GJYSHJA em ka thon qishtu




E paske gjyshen trendy , pse sthu ti ...

----------


## Izadora

6:30 du nje kafe ,mbas 15 min du kafen e dyte

qe ne oren 7:00 te me hapen syte  :ngerdheshje:  

Mengjesin e kam vetem kafe.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> E paske gjyshen trendy , pse sthu ti ...


ku e ka shpine gjyshja e ktij rrusho

 :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Homza

> E paske gjyshen trendy , pse sthu ti ...


ku je mo walchira....my sweetnes is ur fav thing.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ku e ka shpine gjyshja e ktij rrusho



Vallaj se di ku e ka gjyshja e ketij , po deshe te them shpin time ..?? 
Si thu ??

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ku je mo walchira....my sweetnes is ur fav thing.



Dream , dream is the best thing ...

----------

